# Carrots?



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello Yall! My little girl loves carrots and whenever I eat them, she has to have some too...I bite off little pieces for her...but she has a hard time and kind of coughs after eating them.....How do yall do your carrots for your babies??

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Its ok to feed her carrots. My Micky loves carrots. They are his all time favorite treat, but I've found that they have to be cut very small, otherwise he does the cough thing too. They are kind of hard for them to chew, so make sure they are just teeny tiny little pieces. Like the tip of your pinky finger small. Or you could steam them for a bit, I think that would make them easier to chew as well.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Carrots are great for our babies. I actually steam carrots for Benny and Emma. I use fresh or will even defrost frozen carrots. Steaming them and then cutting them into teeny tiny pieces will be much easier for your pup to eat. Also try some green beans!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I steam them for Chloe which is the only way she will eat them. Her all time favorite though is broccoli. I think she likes it even more than chicken.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter eats little carrots from the fridge just as they are - they make great little chew treats for him. of course, we don't allow him to eat the carrots when he is not with us


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I buy the little match stick cut carrots and cut them into tiny pieces and add them to Sassy's dry food.


----------

